# Fort Hood



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

My hearts and prayers go out to those brave men women and families who are surviving the massacre there last night. God grant everyone peace in thier hearts and minds and actions.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Military: Fort Hood shooting ?isolated? case - Tragedy at Fort Hood- msnbc.com

Man this just makes me angry!! I just got off the phone with some of my friends that are stationed there to make sure they weren't in that situation. Everyone is fine.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

glad to hear some good news.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah I was on the phone all evening. All my friends are good too. Can't believe something like that could happen.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Wifes military so this does kinda hit close to home. I think the craziest part of it all is that the guy was a shrink. He is suppose to be the level headed one.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

My prayers go out to all involved in this tragedy.


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

My sympathy to all those involved and all those families!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

When I heard this I just couldn't believe it I hope that dude rots in pieces for what he did to those soilders Condolences to all the family of the brave men and women who are injured or no longer with us.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

They should just pull the plug on this ****** prick!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> They should just pull the plug on this ****** prick!


I'm just glad that it was isolated not a cell's first attack.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I have to ask though since Muslim is being forced into our eyes _BY THE MEDIA _(NOT by members here), why weren't the religions of those he hurt and killed named as well? (I_ AM NOT TRYING TO START SOMETHING_) just asking us all to look again. was the man motivated by his religion or was there some other reason we don't know? He was after all an American born and bred (according to the media).
Yes I know I am treading on thin ice here but we must all face that same snap judgement with the breed of dog we own. Every time THE MEDIA hears of a bull dog hurting or killing someone, the first question we all ask is "Was the dog acting on some other reason we aren't told?" Should we not also offer the same rationale to a fellow American who chose to serve our country so I can think and say and do what I want as I wish?
Not a sermon, just a thought.


----------



## kaixj95 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Ft Hood*

God bless the Soldiers and families that have been affected by this horrible shooting. Being a current member of the United States Army, Served 3 tours in Iraq and started my Army career in Ft Hood, Texas...it is very hard to imagine how much pain family members and the military community is going through. 
_ During the whole ordeal I recevied a text from a Soldier that was actually on post at the time when the shooting started, some Soldiers that have died, just returned from Deployment and another Soldier that has died just got married and also just returned from Deployment. What a sad day.....again may god bless them all.....and the person and or persons responsible for this should be handled accordingly........to the letter of the Law.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Personally, I hope they send him to Gitmo after he gets out of the hospital. I don't care if he's Muslim, Jewish, Christian, Islamic, Saudi, Iraqi, or American. He fired upon soldiers on American soil, he should be treated as a traitor and charged with mutiny to the american government. 

Like I said I have friends at that base and they are safe but, one of their wife's is friends with a wife of the victims...sorry, I'm just really angry about this whole thing.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> Personally, I hope they send him to Gitmo after he gets out of the hospital. I don't care if he's Muslim, Jewish, Christian, Islamic, Saudi, Iraqi, or American. He fired upon soldiers on American soil, he should be treated as a traitor and charged with mutiny to the american government.
> 
> Like I said I have friends at that base and they are safe but, one of their wife's is friends with a wife of the victims...sorry, I'm just really angry about this whole thing.


:goodpost:



Proud Marine Dad said:


> They should just pull the plug on this ***** prick!


whew... without you i'd be scared to walk down my street!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

thats some sad stuff


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> Personally, I hope they send him to Gitmo after he gets out of the hospital. I don't care if he's Muslim, Jewish, Christian, Islamic, Saudi, Iraqi, or American. He fired upon soldiers on American soil, he should be treated as a traitor and charged with mutiny to the american government.
> 
> Like I said I have friends at that base and they are safe but, one of their wife's is friends with a wife of the victims...sorry, I'm just really angry about this whole thing.


He should be executed plain and simple. Prison for life is not fitting to the crime.

On the other hand Islam is dangerous and if you don't believe that you don't know what their teachings say.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Too be Honest i want them too keep him alive and send him too one of those Texas state Pens and put him in a room with some lifers with nothing too lose No PC for that a-hole just feed the fish to the sharks I just heard that he might of lived in Barstow which is not too far from me Crazy.

Fort Hood shooter lived has High Desert connections | fort, college, barstow - Breaking News - Victorville Daily Press


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

They are calling it a terrorist act which I find utterly stupid. It was just a guy who lost his mind dealing with what he had to deal with and dealt with it in a terrible way. I am not defending the guy or his actions.. but come on, he did try to serve us for quite a long time. Plus, furthermore, labeling it as a terrorist act... think how that is going to affect our other people that serve us with muslim backgrounds.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Aidan said:


> They are calling it a terrorist act which I find utterly stupid. It was just a guy who lost his mind dealing with what he had to deal with and dealt with it in a terrible way. I am not defending the guy or his actions.. but come on, he did try to serve us for quite a long time. Plus, furthermore, labeling it as a terrorist act... think how that is going to affect our other people that serve us with muslim backgrounds.


They aren't calling it a terrorist attack. They are calling it an isolated incident.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

My wife read today that they were. They might have taken back their words I guess.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/200...gic-shooting-analysts-divided-fort-hood-mass/

link is dead. guess the crazy media changed their mind


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

His religion shouldn't even be brought into this threaad. Many religions have done horrible things. He was a man that snapped. There have men before him and there will men after him that one day they just loose it.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I agree Mikado. I guess I was just still going on from a comment that was made earlier in the thread. I apologize.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Aidan said:


> My wife read today that they were. They might have taken back their words I guess.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/200...gic-shooting-analysts-divided-fort-hood-mass/
> 
> link is dead. guess the crazy media changed their mind


Yeah they pulled it. Good thing too...that's the last thing America needs another group of people freaking out harming the innocent groups of people.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

And of coarse it would be fox news that went that route.. why my wife checks their news site I do not know.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> His religion shouldn't even be brought into this threaad. Many religions have done horrible things. He was a man that snapped. There have men before him and there will men after him that one day they just loose it.


Where did anyone say his religion is to blame?


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Aidan said:


> And of coarse it would be fox news that went that route.. why my wife checks their news site I do not know.


And the liberal controlled news stations are better? :rofl:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Where did anyone say his religion is to blame?


Shut up Mike! its enough already


----------

